# Question for Tim Hartman (WMAA).



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

In another thread, *dearnis.com* wrote:



> Datu Hartman spent a fair amount of time reviewing material and emphasizing WMAA "official" versions as opposed to the myriad variations out and about. His focus was on the double-action abaniko (pick your spelling...), obstruction removal, and lock flow. In addition, Datu Hartman focused on tip control, sharp chambers, and picking the clearest path to the target. The material may have been 'basic' (read fundamental), but watching everyone's technique grow sharper and more focused through the sessions proved the importance if stressing basics.



Mr. Hartman, could you summarize the key ideas for the rest of us WMAA folks who couldn't make it but would also like to be on-track with everyone else?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 25, 2003)

I chose to work on:

*·	Striking Fundamentals
·	Double Action Abaniquo 
·	Obstruction Removal
·	Dumog
·	Balintawak

Striking Fundamentals: *
My first session spent reviewing how to properly strike with a stick. I find that many people in FMAs that have poor striking habits. We worked on proper ranges for the different types of strikes. With a little help from some electrical tape we were on our way. 

*Obstruction Removal *
We then went into Obstruction Removal. I addressed proper navigation around both the opponents body and weapon. This technique is very specific and has very strict rules to follow. The biggest thing to remember is on the backhand counters you need to strike parallel to the opponents arm so it wont get in the way of a headshot.

*Double Action Abaniquo*
This is always something that I like to teach. I always find that proper targeting is a key to pulling this off correctly. I always start with striking the wrist followed by a temple shot and finishing with a hirada for my re-chamber. The exception to the rule is on angles 5 & 12. In these cases I start off with two headshots before the hirada.

* Dumog *
On the second day I went over Dumog. My primary focus was on proper footwork. The keys that I try to emphasize are how to increase torque and to creating a clear path for your opponents body to fall. 

* Balintawak *
On the final day we worked on the relationship between Modern Arnis and Bacons Balintawak. The primary focus was on inserting different finishes into the semi-sparring drill. This was only meant as a taste of the higher levels of the system. 


All in all much was accomplished making for a very productive camp!


----------

